# Safe cleansing diet while breastfeeding?



## TirzhaZ (Jun 15, 2007)

I am looking for a cleansing diet that would be safe to do while breastfeeding. My daughter is only 5 months and is still EBF. I have been doing a lot of excercise lately and have changed my diet completely so that I am eating very healthy, fresh foods (being pregnant during the holidays is never a good idea when you work in an office that receives quite a few goodie baskets!) Anyway, I am happy to say that I have dropped 40 pounds since March as a result of my changed lifestyle, but I'm still feeling sluggish despite my regained figure. I still take my prenatal multi's, a fish oil supplement, and sometimes supplement breakfast with a protein shake (just whey mixed in water, not an actual smoothie) because I don't always get enough protein in my regular diet. I want to flush out my entire system of all the toxins I've subjected it to and thought someone might have a little insight on an effective method that will not in any way effect my breastmilk composition or supply. Thanks in advance for any help on this.


----------



## moonlight mom (May 19, 2007)

Full body cleansing isn't safe during breastfeeding. For mild cleansing drink dandelion tea, eliminate caffeine and alcohol and eat whole unprocessed foods for 3 - 4 weeks


----------



## Jasmyn's Mum (May 24, 2004)

You could do simple things and eat cleansing foods. Beets are awesome! Cut out dairy and wheat if possible. Stay away from flour products as much as possible. Eat sprouts and as much whole foods as possible. Up your fibre (ground flax is a good choice). Drink copious amounts of water.


----------



## kokonutmama (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm afraid that I agree with Lindsay13, cleansing while bfing isn't a good idea. please note I'm not an expert, but based on my understanding and some asking around, the most mild detox you can stand is the best choice. You don't want what's being cleansed from you to go into your breastmilk and the baby.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

Everyone has given you some great suggestions and ITA there's not much more you can do until your baby weans. Another fiber option is pysillium husks (not powder). It will scrub out your intestines and absorb any toxins it stirs up. I find the best way to take it is mixed with 2 oz water and 2 oz pure cranberry juice (I use Just Juice) and sweetened with a little stevia.
I'm in the same boat as you are, but realize it could be 2 more years before I can do a full detox.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

You can't detox in the traditional sense of hte word but you can ABSOLUTELY clean up your diet. Better now than later IMO. Go slow to minimize the die off, but transition to a diet of mainly fresh fruits and veggies nuts and seeds. Check out books like Eat to Live by Dr. Joel Fuhrman. If you want to add meat or eggs that's fine, but just remove everything processed or dead and you will be well on your way to excellent health-and giving your baby optimum nutrition at the same time.

When you are done nursing you can do an actual detox, but keep this up and you will be in far better condition at that point.


----------

